
Keep Control of Your Start-up Forever - taytus
http://www.inc.com/andre-gharakhanian/keep-control-of-your-start-up-forever.html
======
momchenr
"Make hockey stick growth a reality." Wow, great advice. I almost forgot to do
that one.

------
gesman
No VC money will come in if you want to keep full control.

Keep full control (and don't take VC money) == 0.00001% success rate (Google,
Facebook). Same as lottery.

Give up control (but take VC money) == 0.5% success rate. Still better chance
of making something.

~~~
quesera
Google and Facebook had gobs and gobs of VC.

------
Bjoern
787 words and still so low on anything resembling content.

Does anyone have some comments regarding voting agreements in the context of
VCs ?

